

2 Hours of Standing at Work May Boost Your Health - kungfudoi
http://www.livescience.com/51819-sitting-standing-health.html

======
smt88
700-person sample size monitored for 1 week, and they didn't change their
behavior during the study.

This is totally meaningless. You can't even draw meaningful correlation from a
sample size and time period this small, and causation is absolute fantasy.
Maybe healthy people stand more on their own? (Probably, actually)

